# what will you do?



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

when, not if, peaceful, unarmed children and women decide to hang out around your retreat? they will attract male looters, if nothing else. You CAN'T feed them or risk the disease contamination, so can/will you just shoot them all dead? The ones that you "run off" will just lead looters back to you, you know. Above ground buildings are much too easily located, and "taken" by force. Forget them.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I will welcome them and put them to work. The ones that will get shot is the looters. Enough said.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

sure you will, the first group of 20, then they will get in touch with others, until you have 200+ and then the diseases that they bring with them will take your loved ones and you will rue the day that you didn't take my advice and just avoid all this and most other issues by having a concealed dugout.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea this first 20 wont even make it back to warn their others. You not knowing what I have or who I have at my side I can understand your thinking that my group and I would fall so easily. We will have it on lock down. The only ones that worry us is the military only because their guns are bigger and their technology is more advanced. Then we will hide in our tunnels and holes. I have been at this for a very long time and read many books on battles and how they lost. They will surely get me in the end but it wont be by some random mob of uneducated thugs looking to steal what we have. Remember there is no honor amongst thieves. Thanks for the extra set of eyes though that's why we are here to help each other and bring things like this to our attention.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

u r sadly deluded and in denial, friend.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea I really dont have the time to tongue wrestle with you or educate you on anything. Your statements expose who you are. Good Luck with your spider hole survival skills.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

preop said:


> when, not if, peaceful, unarmed children and women decide to hang out around your retreat? they will attract male looters, if nothing else. You CAN'T feed them or risk the disease contamination, so can/will you just shoot them all dead? The ones that you "run off" will just lead looters back to you, you know. Above ground buildings are much too easily located, and "taken" by force. Forget them.


 Hmmmm well I see GunKid got tossed....for reference folks ( and future recognition of this individual) the above was posted almost word for word by this entity during his little blowout on American Preppers Net.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

he seems very very angry... wow... he has a way of turning everything negative... even my post regarding the fishing rod I was asking about... what a creep....


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm starting to think he has ulterior motives. Frankly they have been exposing these little private agents of mass distraction all over the internet. Could be a classic case.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Leon said:


> I'm starting to think he has ulterior motives. Frankly they have been exposing these little private agents of mass distraction all over the internet. Could be a classic case.


 Nah , in actuality GunKid is quite likely the most famous of all trolls to afflict the various firearms and survival board , Google Gunkid or I could throw up a link or two that would explain it all.

And since he got outa the joint he's been back at it . never changes his schtick........first clue usually being the .22lf conversion , then the 10 inch M4gery , nobody can hit at distance , .45 acp won't hurt anything , the spider holes , peanut butter , tang and oatmeal , suppressors ( part of what sent him back to the joint last time) talk of an IPSC career in the '70s without any record of it etcetc.

This clown has been taken off by everybody from Ayoob down to folks on message boards. He's even more efamous than Gecko45 who was actually a "spoof"...........


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

Gunkid and GrimStories, two I would never mind seeing ever again.

As to the question? They will get hungry real fastm,sticking around the average prepper's BOL, and either a) starve to death or, b) leave to find something they can drink. Forget about food.....

On the same note, who's to say they woulc be "nice" about anything? If there are kids with them, they will be very insistent, I would think. No, it would be a bit more sketchy than gunkid tries to frame it.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Considering my BOL I doubt more than a handful are going to show up at all. I would take them in if possible clearly separate extra supplies establish dominance and give them the benefit of my skills but again I doubt more than a handful would show up not to many people going to wander 24-50 miles into the wilderness with no objective.


----------

